# Find non answered posts



## Leopold

What about an option to find posts without answer? It'd be useful, I think.

L.


----------



## Artrella

Leopold said:
			
		

> What about an option to find posts without answer? It'd be useful, I think.
> 
> L.





Well, I always look for them.. I don't like people being left without an answer, at least to say "I don't know".
I check the column where the reply number appears and if there is a "0" I try to solve it, but you are right Leopold, maybe the question has some days of being posted and no-one notices it.


----------



## vachecow

Find them by going to the bottom of the screen and where it says SORT POSTS BY click the NUMBER OF POSTS option.  Then look to the right and change the "clicky thingy"  (you can tell that I'm a real computer whiz) to ASSENDING.  Then click SHOW POSTS.  Then you find all the unanswered posts.  Hope that helped


----------



## Leopold

Thank you guys. 

L.


----------



## Artrella

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Find them by going to the bottom of the screen and where it says SORT POSTS BY click the NUMBER OF POSTS option.  Then look to the right and change the "clicky thingy"  (you can tell that I'm a real computer whiz) to ASSENDING.  Then click SHOW POSTS.  Then you find all the unanswered posts.  Hope that helped






Thanks Vachecow!!!


----------



## Focalist

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Find them by going to the bottom of the screen and where it says SORT POSTS BY click the NUMBER OF POSTS option.  Then look to the right and change the "clicky thingy"  (you can tell that I'm a real computer whiz) to ASSENDING.  Then click SHOW POSTS.  Then you find all the unanswered posts.  Hope that helped


A technodunce writes:

Where exactly is this "SORT POSTS BY" thing, then, V? Not at the bottom of _my_ screen, at any rate. 

Up until now I've always used the Artrella method: go straight to "New Posts" and scan for zeros. Mind you, there's probably a million bells and whistles here I haven't explored yet. Just below where I'm writing now, for instance, there's "Increase Size" "Decrease Size". What's that all about then? Looks alarmingly like Eat Me / Drink Me from "Alice in Wonderland", and we all know what scrapes the heroine of _that_ tale got herself into by following instructions...

F


----------



## lsp

Focalist said:
			
		

> A technodunce writes:
> 
> Where exactly is this "SORT POSTS BY" thing, then, V? Not at the bottom of _my_ screen, at any rate.
> 
> Up until now I've always used the Artrella method: go straight to "New Posts" and scan for zeros. Mind you, there's probably a million bells and whistles here I haven't explored yet. Just below where I'm writing now, for instance, there's "Increase Size" "Decrease Size". What's that all about then? Looks alarmingly like Eat Me / Drink Me from "Alice in Wonderland", and we all know what scrapes the heroine of _that_ tale got herself into by following instructions...
> 
> F


Increase/Decrease the size of this text box we're writing in when we use the advanced reply area. Not so nefarious!

When you go to the forum itself (not New Posts, which limits the length of time and therefore the number of posts you can see, and which can't be sorted), you will see that each column name is underlined. The column heading you click sets the sort priority. Further down there are display options where you can also choose a sort preference, and also choose the order of the sort, either ascending or descending.


----------



## Focalist

Thanks, lsp. That's nice to know. I think I'll stick to New Posts, though, as I llike the panoptic view of ALL the forums that you get there.


			
				lsp said:
			
		

> Increase/Decrease the size of this text box we're writing in when we use the advanced reply area.


But, my dear -- given that I always give advanced replies -- I never use anything else...

F


----------



## vachecow

Sorry, I know my instructions were not very clear.


----------

